# Food Safety News Sat 10/26/2019



## daveomak.fs (Oct 26, 2019)

Food Safety News
Sat 10/26/2019 4:01 AM
Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser.








* Belgian Listeria infections linked to Dutch outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 26, 2019 12:06 am Two people in Belgium have been infected with the same type of Listeria behind an outbreak in the Netherlands with European agencies investigating illnesses in other countries. Belgian media cited a report from Sciensano, the Belgian Institute for Health, and agency officials confirmed to Food Safety News that the details were correct while directing us...  Continue Reading



* More than 1,000 reports of food crime last year*
By News Desk on Oct 26, 2019 12:05 am More than 1,000 reports of food crime were made to the National Food Crime Unit last year, according to the Chartered Institute of Procurement & Supply (CIPS). A CIPS freedom of information request found 1,193 reports to the National Food Crime Unit (NFCU) of the Food Standards Agency (FSA). CIPS is a not for profit...  Continue Reading



* Small recall over misbranding mistake over pork or sheep casings*
By News Desk on Oct 25, 2019 11:18 pm Taylor’s Sausage Inc., in  Cave Junction, OR,  Friday recalled  approximately 641 pounds of ready-to-eat meat and poultry sausage products because the products may be misbranded and contain a pork casing or a sheep casing that was not declared on the product label, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS)....  Continue Reading


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 26, 2019)

Dave, I'm not sure if this has been said yet, but I really like the new method of posting the food safety news. One post is easier to surf then multiple. 
Thanks.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

